# Eddie and Tracy update with Picture



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eddie and Tracy (renamed Tara) are now ready for adoption. Their Pet finder picture and story are asking for an early Christmas Present, that they be adopted together. Arent they a darling pair?? They have both had their dentals and spay and neuters. They are 6yrs old and have lived in a cage together all their lives, so we just cant seperate them. They are very sweet dogs and are loving the life of freedom and no more rotten teeth and pain. Please help us find that perfect home that they can both be together.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Forgot the picture


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww they look so cute ! i hope they get their furever homes soon .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh they are adorable.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are so cute! Sweet faces :wub: Love them in their sweaters, and the head tilt--what a great picture! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - they look like the most perfect Christmas present I've ever seen. :wub::wub: They're adorable and it's a great picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

They are darling. I pray they are in a furever home by Christmas.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So cute together! :wub: Are they bio siblings? Why were they caged for 6 years??!! That's so wrong. :angry:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How precious! I hope someone will get them soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a sweet picture OMG you'd never know the horrible past they're had,they're just beaming,happy to be free.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, Edie are they just too precious for words. If only my life was a little calmer, oh I would LOVE to have them. Hubby and I are still doing the MIL thing. But dear heaven they just are precious. But I will sure pass the word. You just fall in love with them, the moment you see them.


----------

